

Offer HN: Free Proofreading and/or Editing - eavc

I can proof/edit up to 1,000 words for you, for free, and with no strings or expectations attached.<p>For the curious, here's why:<p>1. I'm between jobs and need to do a little work in an area of strength to fend off lethargy<p>2. This also tests a potential market that suits my skills and which may be worth pursuing<p>3. I enjoy HNers, helping people, and helping HNers<p>Email me at bugfreewriting@gmail.com if this is of any interest to you. Thanks!
======
phlux
No offense to the OP, but I am wary about any such offers now on HN.

After a similar offer - I took the chance and after submitting materials to
the HN offerer - was told "Oh, I cant give you feedback on your document
because I am working on a project doing the same thing."

They were some dev in India. I am wary that these could be efforts to harvest
info from other HN'ers

------
tychonoff
It's pathetic that you need to offer this for free.

The net is swamped with illiterate postings so your service should be in hot
demand.

~~~
rick_2047
1) He said he is testing a market.

2) I think you do not get the concept of Offer HN.

